# Accepted Chapman University 2011



## UCFfilmgirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi everyone! My name is Meg and I am an accepted Film & Television Producing student, and so excited to get to know all of you. Please feel free to post your discipline and any & all background information about yourself, such as where you are from, where you are currently living, background in film, passions, goals while studying at Chapman & beyond. 

Networking & collaboration begins now, yay!


----------



## rob0683 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Meg,

I'm Rob and just yesterday was accepted as a dual MBA / MFA Producing student.  I worked out in the real world for 4 1/2 years before finally quitting my job in corporate America and deciding to go back to film school.  I'm currently in Naples Fl but originally from Illinois.  

My last job involved traveling around the country and producing live events as well as some small media in support of those events.  What about you?  

Congrats and looking forward to working with you!

-Rob


----------



## DJ (Apr 17, 2011)

So I guess you picked Chapman over AFI, Meg... Good choice!


> Originally posted by UCFfilmgirl:
> Hi everyone! My name is Meg and I am an accepted Film & Television Producing student, and so excited to get to know all of you. Please feel free to post your discipline and any & all background information about yourself, such as where you are from, where you are currently living, background in film, passions, goals while studying at Chapman & beyond.
> 
> Networking & collaboration begins now, yay!


----------



## sid3sg (Apr 18, 2011)

MBA/MFA here!

Is there a Facebook group set up for accepted students?


----------



## KrisKelvin (Apr 19, 2011)

Sent in my deposit for screenwriting today.


----------



## birdude (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello, I'm a soon-to-be MFA Cinematography student! This is all very exciting, and a Facebook group sounds great, although I don't think there is one yet.



> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> Sent in my deposit for screenwriting today.


That's great, KrisKelvin! I sent in mine yesterday. I believe we applied to pretty much the same schools ”” AFI, UCLA, Chapman ”” and we ended up going to the same one. Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey birdude, 

I might be confusing you with someone else, but did you say somewhere you're coming straight out of undergrad?  If so, that makes two of us young'uns getting accepted.

Also, I should mention that I'm not 100% sure I'm going””it depends on a couple factors that I either won't find out about for a little while or that I asked Chapman about and they never responded.  I think it's only fair to mention this so I don't seem untruthful if I don't end up there.

But like I said, for now I'm committed to Chapman.  And regardless of where I end up, I'd be glad to get to know the rest of you.  Feel free to PM me any time if you want to talk about Chapman, film in general, really anything...

Again, congrats to everyone else who was accepted!


----------



## sid3sg (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey everyone!

Here's the link to the Facebook group: http://www.facebook.com/home.p...203797719642937&ap=1

Cheers


----------



## weekendwarrior (May 2, 2011)

Congratulations to everyone accepted for the Fall. I'm currently attending Chapman, albeit in a much different capacity, and will start at Dodge in the fall. Definitely looking forward to meeting everyone! Let me know if you have any questions about the area/living/etc.


----------



## Ronjai (May 9, 2011)

Hello everyone.

My name is Nat and I just got accepted to MFA cinematography emphasis. I'm from Thailand and right out of undergrad. I probably go there in early august to get the feel of living there. 

Congratulation and looking forward to working with you guys.


----------



## Mike_V (May 10, 2011)

Yay! another Thai person coming to Chapman! I was beginning to believe that there would only be 1 other thai person in chapman's mfa program!!!
Btw I'm a second year (soon to be third) editing emphasis here at chapman. if you got any questions, ask away. (that applies to everyone here as usual.)


----------



## junni731 (May 20, 2011)

Hello, 

My name is Jun, and just got accepted to Chapman as Film production with editing emphasis. I graduated from Chapman undergrad in film studies, and worked at several big production companies in last two years... 

Applied for USC directing and Chapman editing, but only got into Chapman, so I guess I'm going back to orange!! 

Looking forward to working with you!! ^.^

-Jun


----------



## solojones (May 24, 2011)

Congrats everyone! We'll be excited to have all of you here at Chapman next year. And now for self-promotion and housing info 

I'll be a third year director and I'm looking for a female roommate to take over a room in my place in August (could possibly work out something earlier). I am willing to switch rooms if you would like a cheaper room. $725/mo for the normal sized room (I'll pay $825 for the bigger room), or we each pay $775/mo if you take the bigger room. Gas, electric, and internet in addition to that.

Both rooms have their own attached bathroom with shower. The condo is in the Orange hills. It's a 10 minute drive from school. It's a quiet, family-oriented suburban kind of place. No pesky apartment managers, no noisy neighbors. Three parking spaces for 2 occupants. A large neighborhood pool and hottub. I already have couches, a TV, PS3, surround sound, kitchen table, all utensils and kitchen items. You just provide stuff for your room. Best of all, the condo has its own washer/drier right next to the bedrooms! This is my favorite place I've ever lived. Contact me if you're interested.

weeda102@chapman.edu


----------



## sultan (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi everyone;
I am Ridvan from Turkey.
I accepted to chapman dodge mfa cinematography. I am very happy for that. I got emails from chapman just two days ago. I am wondering all the students there. Hope we are gonna have good times. 
i am a bit worry about enrolling within less than 2 months. I have to prepare applying usa visa, payments.... Also little bit worry about language but hopefully it is gonna be okay.
keep in touch. 
thanks.


----------

